# How to change A4tech Mouse Settings



## purestr999 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi,
I bought an A4tech G9-370 mouse, and I installed the latest software for it from the official website.
On my mouse there is a button that switches between 800, 1000, 1200, 1600, and 2000 DPI when I click on it. I want to change it so it will only switch between two of them.
The driver is installed in c:/program files/G9 16-in-1/
I found a bunch of ini files and stuff in which there are DPI settings but changing them doesn't do anything (I tried restarting the mouse/computer after each change I made)
I have found in c:/program files/G9 16-in-1/ini/ custom.ini and Main.ini

Does anyone know how I can get this to work? Anyone with an A4tech mouse know what to do?

Thanks for the help.

Here are some stuff in some of the files:
I already tried:
Changing the line in custom.ini to another name
Creating my own setting in main.ini
changing the current settings (ASDN6010)
putting 0 in <enable> in my individualized Mouse.asc
deleting nodes in my individualized mouse.asc, changing names and anything there is to do.
When I restart the program, it resets my individualized mouse.asc, but main.ini and custom.ini don't change
Inside custom.ini there is lots of settings and one of them is this:


```
[Device]
MouseLock=0

//DPI=ADNS6010
//DPI=ADNS3060
//DPI=ADNS3080
//DPI=PAN3102
//DPI=ADNS7550
//DPI=ADNS7010
//DPI=ADNS7530
//DPI=PAN3204
//DPI=PAN3305
DPI=ADNS6010
```
and inside Main.ini there is some lines like this:


```
[DPI.ADNS6010]
DPI_0=Enable,600
DPI_1=Enable,800
DPI_2=Enable,1200
DPI_3=Enable,1600
DPI_4=Enable,2000
DPI_5=Enable,3600
DPI_Unit=100,400,600,800,1200,1600,2000,2500,3600

[DPI.ADNS6090]
DPI_0=Enable,600
DPI_1=Enable,800
DPI_2=Enable,1200
DPI_3=Enable,1600
DPI_4=Enable,2000
DPI_5=Enable,3600
DPI_Unit=100,400,600,800,1200,1600,2000,2500,3600

[DPI.ADNS3060]
DPI_0=Enable,400
DPI_1=Enable,800
DPI_2=Enable,1200
DPI_3=Enable,1600
DPI_4=Enable,2000
DPI_5=Disable,2000
DPI_Unit=200,400,600,800,1000,1200,1400,1600,1800,2000
```
and inside c:/program files/G9 16-in-1/ScriptsMacros/English/Script/My individualized mouse.ASC, there is:

```
<DPI>
            <Valid>1</Valid>
            <DPI0>
                <AxisX>1000</AxisX>
                <AxisY>1000</AxisY>
                <Enable>1</Enable>
                <LED>0</LED>
            </DPI0>
            <DPI1>
                <AxisX>1000</AxisX>
                <AxisY>1000</AxisY>
                <Enable>1</Enable>
                <LED>1</LED>
            </DPI1>
            <DPI2>
                <AxisX>1200</AxisX>
                <AxisY>1200</AxisY>
                <Enable>1</Enable>
                <LED>2</LED>
            </DPI2>
            <DPI3>
                <AxisX>1600</AxisX>
                <AxisY>1600</AxisY>
                <Enable>1</Enable>
                <LED>3</LED>
            </DPI3>
            <DPI4>
                <AxisX>2000</AxisX>
                <AxisY>2000</AxisY>
                <Enable>1</Enable>
                <LED>4</LED>
            </DPI4>
            <DPI5>
                <AxisX>1600</AxisX>
                <AxisY>1600</AxisY>
                <Enable>0</Enable>
                <LED>5</LED>
            </DPI5>
        </DPI>
        <ProfileManagement><ProfileVaildCount>5</ProfileVaildCount><ProfileFactory>0</ProfileFactory><ProfileFactoryIndex></ProfileFactoryIndex><ProfileName0>800 DPI</ProfileName0><ProfileName1>1000 DPI</ProfileName1><ProfileName2>1200 DPI</ProfileName2><ProfileName3>1600 DPI</ProfileName3><ProfileName4>2000 DPI</ProfileName4></ProfileManagement>
```


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Usually,the software that comes with a mouse will add extra settings
to the control panel.
Start/control panel/mouse.
If not that,then there may be a program for it in your start menu.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I'm guessing here, in Main.ini under [DPI.ADNS6010] try deleting the DPI lines you don't want.

I would backup the original Main.ini file first and if possible have a spare Usb mouse ready !


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You may want to renumber the remaining lines, too, so that the numbers are sequential (if you try *managed's* advice).

Make a restore point, back up the files so you can go back.

(You should never do anything to a computer that you do not know how to reverse.)


----------



## purestr999 (Apr 10, 2011)

@leroys1000 - There is no new settings in the control panel, the mouse has its own program which can do a few things but not change these settings.

@managed - I tried all these things and more, nothing works 
@Elvandil - I always make back ups of files I change 

Anyone with an A4tech mouse know what to do?


----------

